# A Cure For "new Tow Vehicle Fever"



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

If you are even toying with the idea of a new tow vehicle, you need to check out what GM is doing right now. I believe this is the first time they are offering "employee discounts" to anyone. (usually know as "X Plan")

Using my 2005 as an example. The MSRP on my truck was a little over 49K. I was able to buy it for a little over 40K, and was very happy with my "deal". On GMbuypower.com I just found an exact match to my truck (just a different color) that right now is on sale for a little over 37K
















From what I understand, this deal is good till 7/5/2005, it applies to 2005 models only, and must be from dealer stock (no special orders)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That doesn't sound like a cure, it sounds like a cause......I'm feeling the fever build now!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Relax Tim and go lie down, it'sstill 37 thouuuuuuuuuusand dollars for a new truck, just keep telling yourself that, 37 thouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusand.









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Mike, I needed that. I almost forgot myself.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Not only is the new truck 37 thouuuuuuuuuuuusand dollars, it's even more difficult when your current tow vehicle is paaaaaaaaaaaid ooooooooff. Then it is reeeeeeeeeeeally hard to justify the $600 a month payment.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Randy is right, but if you are in the market for a new vehicle, now is the time to buy. The pricing that GM is offering is the same price that GM employees get. So if you are in the market, go in early because the selection will get very slim later this month.

Gary


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I just got a letter from the last car dealer I visited. Employee prices on everything GM makes. I am very tempted.

Please help me.

Steve


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> I just got a letter from the last car dealer I visited. Employee prices on everything GM makes. I am very tempted.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Sit back relax and take out the check book. Imagine $600 less per month on the register. Now think of the trips you can take and the mods you can do with that money. And in you case think of all the oil you can buy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve, we need to stick together. Clare saw the commercial for the employee rates for all last night, and encouraged me to go look. I said "but we really can't afford it right now" (figuring on being the voice of reason); and she said "we can't afford not too." I checked on line with a local dealer, sticker price on a Duramax/Alllison CrewCab LT $47841 GM employee price $37,533.

IT IS GETTING HARDER AND HARDER TO JUST SAY NO!

Quick question to all you GM 6.0 Vortec owners. How do you like the 6 liter for towing? It is alot cheaper than the Duramax, and while I know it's nothing like the Big Block, or the Diesel, I must admit, I still look at it as a big Small Block.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Steve

When the dealer is sending you letters the voices are speaking
















ITS TIME
















Buy Buy Buy
















3500 crew cab dually duramax allision













































John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

My Denali had a 6.0l motor. What a beauty, no issue towing at all. Lots & lots of power & torque







The 6.0, if stepped on likes to drink









While reading thread imagine little voices in the background saying softly.

Buy, Buy, Buy, it is only $599 a month not $600









Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Just came back from the dealer. They had the employee prices (which I get anyways through work) posted on all the vehicles.
3/4 ton crewcab 4x4 with a 6.0 and 4.10 with everything but leather was 28000.
That truck was just screaming "Buy me".
Took All I had to walk away, but my wallet appreciates it now.
(still might have it before it's over)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

It's getting hopeless for you, just go and do it and get it overwith. You'll never miss that 600/month.

I'm tired of trying to keep you guys on the straight and narrow path of frugalness and being happy with what you have, you're on your own now









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just remember Mike, talking and buying are two different things. Besides, how can I pull that 5'er that the DW wants if I don't get a 2500HD.









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am lookin at a 98 dually diesel, chevy with 60,00 miles, My son however is looking at the new 3500 dually duramax diesel with the allison. I need a bigger driveway


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> dmbcfd said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a letter from the last car dealer I visited. Employee prices on everything GM makes. I am very tempted.
> ...


No, No, No, Think "Smart Buy" pay 300 a month for three years, and a ballon payment at the end. (or return the truck to GM)

I did Smart Buy, as I am expecting a "windfall" in two years.

(Smart buy is NOT a lease, the truck is in your name, not GM's)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I saw that smart buy thing, looked at it and a final payment of $20,000 did not sound too appealing, but I guess if you are expecting a windfall, it could be a great way to go.

Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Tim,

I bought my used truck (see signature) for $19,500 and it only had 37,000 miles on it and still smells new. The truck already had a spray in bed liner and turnover gooseneck hideaway ball hitch.

From what I have read there isn't much difference in fuel economy between the 8.1 and 6.0 especially when towing. During our last trip which was over 700 miles we average right at 10mpg towing with the 8.1L. Thatâ€™s about the same or better than our Suburban with the 5.3L. Most of the time I didn't even know that 6000lb Outback was outback as the truck was able to town in OD at 65-70 mph 95% of the time with the RPMs running around 2000. The way that truck man handled that trailer made it very relaxing to drive long distances.

What kills the 8.1L is the 12 - 13 mpg when not loaded or towing







. I have gotten 15mpg but that was a conscious effort on the highway. Around here diesel is 20 to 30 cents more per gallon over regular gas. Even though I would have liked the Duramax I couldnâ€™t economically justify the 5000+ extra costs especially with me only driving the truck about 6000 miles per year. Anyway I have my Diesel fix in my Jetta and in my Kubota.









Josh


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

BUY BUY BUY YOU STINKIN' VARMITS!!!









GET OUT THERE AND SUPPORT THE ECONOMY, UNCLE SAM NEEDS YOUr MONEY!!!









COME JOIN THE REST OF US IN THE POOR HOUSE!! action

FORGET THE KIDS' BRACES OR THOSE NICE HOME IMPROVEMENT PROJECTS!!









SPEND SPEND SPEND, GET THE HORSEPOWER, GET THE TORQUE, BUY THE GAS!!!









HURRY NOW WHILE SUPPLIES LAST, THIS IS A ONCE IN A LIFETIME OFFER, HURRY, HURRY, HURRY!!!









See my sig. Misery loves company!! Won't you join me!! shy

Jason


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I saw that smart buy thing, looked at it and a final payment of $20,000 did not sound too appealing, but I guess if you are expecting a windfall, it could be a great way to go.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]39406[/snapback]​


Yeah, our "plan" right now is to sell our house in NJ sometime in the next 18-24 months, move to the west coast, and with the use of the 5th wheel, we are going to "take our time" getting there. (The see America plan!!!)

I have family in Washington who have agreed to recieve our personal stuff after the house sale, and keep it in storage until we settle out there.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I know all the arguements for both the big block, and the diesel. My only delema is that the 6.0L vortec is about $8000 less then the diesel setup, and I can't locate an 8.1 around here. The dealerships all order either the 6.0 or the Duramax.

I'm merely looking to see if the opportunity presents itself, with the "deal to good to refuse" a definate need. The Avalanche is towing the Outback just fine, as long as I watch the temps and RPM's. And it will be paid for in 2 and half years.

I was just interested in how the 6.0 towed, as compared to the 5.3L. I know it won't compare to the 8.1 or the duramax.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve dmbcfd,

I'm here to help if you want, I've given up on Tim







. I don't want to be the only one left driving a classic truck.

Remember your current mechanic needs to feed his family too, don't let him down. Those extra quarts of oil you use between oil changes help the economy too, from the guy you buy it from right on down to the guys on the tankers and in the refineries.

That new truck smell wears off, the miles pile on and you'll still be making payments, hold firm!!!!!!!!

braces are being paid for
saving for retirement
saving for college
paying for trailer
etc.
etc.
New truck is on the very bottom of the list









I don't wanna be in the poor house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I know all the arguements for both the big block, and the diesel. My only delema is that the 6.0L vortec is about $8000 less then the diesel setup, and I can't locate an 8.1 around here. The dealerships all order either the 6.0 or the Duramax.
> 
> I'm merely looking to see if the opportunity presents itself, with the "deal to good to refuse" a definate need. The Avalanche is towing the Outback just fine, as long as I watch the temps and RPM's. And it will be paid for in 2 and half years.
> 
> ...


Tim,

If you call any of the dealerships and they can find your truck in inventory anywere in the region you still get the best price. Just trying to help


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Tim,

I know Delaware is a long way to go so don't tell anybody but, if you e-mail me what you are looking for I can run a locate and tell you were one is, if there is one in your area!!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tim,

I love my 6.0 wih 4.10's. Of course I am only pulling a 21RS. There is never a power issue and I am sure that even with the largest of Outbacks, power would not be an issue.

I got a really good deal on my truck. It had been sitting in inventory for 277 days. It was the end of the month and the Dealership REALLY wanted to get it off of their hands.









Good Luck!









Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike, Help me man.....everyone wants me to join the big payment club.....what do I do.

I must remain strong. OH NO, there's that darn commercial again....I gotta go to the Chevy dealer. See you guys later.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks Mike,
I forgot about braces, college, Outback payments, new windows for the house, etc.
I'm ok now.








Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tim , you keep forgettin about your signature. You need a bigger truck cause Mommy wants a fifth wheel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

You fellas need to help out GM employees. There will be 25,000 less getting that employee discount! Just saw on the news that GM will be laying off 25,000 in the next two years and totally "retooling the company."







That is the good thing about a low paying, high stress State job....no one else wants it, so we have great job security!







Plus, we don't have to turn a profit.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok Steve
Mike may be right about all that practical stuff but the visual of watching your truck fade away on those hills in the Berkshire's will last long after I cut the next monthly check.







Oh and we did need gas at the same time.
















Repeat after me:

Its only a book of tickets

There's no substitute for cubic inches









Bigger truck means bigger trailer









Overdrive is a gear when towing









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I stopped by the dealer today, and I must say, Mike, I don't think you will have anything to worry about. I think I will be driving the Avalanche for a few more months. I just needed to get it out of my system. The fever is starting to subside, the feeling is coming back to my wallet, and Jupiter is aligned with Mars.

What the computer didn't tell you, was the $37533 price, was after an additional $3000 cash rebate. The attractive rates didn't apply if you took the cash back.

Oh well, I guess Erin-Marie and Mommy with have to wait a little while longer for that 5'er.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You can always take the rebates and go with the low interest bank rates out there!!!!

I took $8500 in rebates and 4.5% on the note.









It beat the 0% and less rebates by a couple grand. The best part is that the GM of the dealership helped me figure the numbers in his office.

Boy, he really wanted to sell the truck!!!!









Have fun shopping!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

Glad you came around a bit, hang in there.

Steve,

Pay no attention to John, you get to enjoy the scenery when you slow down on the hills.

Mike


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Hurry up and buy already, support you fellow outbackers who work for GM and build the best quality vehicles everyday. GM had three of their plants win the gold, silver and bronze JD power awards for for Quality, 7 of the 10 top plants were GM. Two plants in Oshawa, Ontario Canada took first and second then won the Harverd Report for the most productive plant in North America. Us North Americans can out build any foreign name plate. Support a company who puts money both back into the US and Canada, not like Toyota who sends all their profits back to Japan. GM buys 88% of its parts from North American companies, provides over a million people with a really good living each and everyday. Toyota imports almost 60% of their parts from Japan I wonder where they want to keep their jobs.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL Cruisers said:


> Hurry up and buy already, support you fellow outbackers who work for GM and build the best quality vehicles everyday. GM had three of their plants win the gold, silver and bronze JD power awards for for Quality, 7 of the 10 top plants were GM. Two plants in Oshawa, Ontario Canada took first and second then won the Harverd Report for the most productive plant in North America. Us North Americans can out build any foreign name plate. Support a company who puts money both back into the US and Canada, not like Toyota who sends all their profits back to Japan. GM buys 88% of its parts from North American companies, provides over a million people with a really good living each and everyday. Toyota imports almost 60% of their parts from Japan I wonder where they want to keep their jobs.
> 
> RCCL Cruisers
> 
> ...


Buy, Buy Buy .... those little voice again. This keeps the economy going. Oh, No ..I am starting to get the fever again and I just bought an 05!!!!!!







I might have to xlg with the TV, so I can tow that new 30 footer I have been eyeing









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

John, you're killing me!!

Mike, YOU are the voice of reason. Don't stop. No matter what I say, no matter what I do, no matter how much I beg, don't stop talking me out of a new truck.

I hope my Ford dies soon. 99,000 miles by the end of this week!









Anyway, an internet seach of GMCs didn't turn up one I like in the area.

Now I'll try Chevy. Oops. Did I say that out loud?









Gotta go!

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> don't stop talking me out of a new truck.


I'll try



> Anyway, an internet seach of GMCs didn't turn up one I like in the area.
> 
> Now I'll try Chevy. Oops. Did I say that out loud?


You want help or what, Steve?

On another thread, hatcity took his truck and trailer to the scales and is "close" to the limits. I think he put rocks and lumber in the trailer before he went so he could report back to Clare that the weights are too close for comfort. He's hopeless, he'll have a new truck by the end of the month







.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, yes. I think the problem is the 80 bf or so of PT that I carry for leveling. I guess I don't really need those 6x6's, or all those 2x12's either. am going to start taking stuff out this weekend, and weighing on the bathroom scale to get some rough ideas.

As for the truck, keep trying to talk me out of it too Mike. I really want the diesel, but know that it is not in the cards right now, but I am going to need some counseling on getting a 6.0 Liter Vortec. After all, I can probably get one of those with only a minor increase in my monthly payment.







There I go again. Well, at least I'll be working alot over the next few days, and won't be able to visit any dealerships.

Of course, let me remind you all, this was Clare's idea in the first place.

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Tim,

If you are really serious about getting a Duramax down the road, I would still take some time now to do some internet searching during this GM sale. Make some printouts of "dream" trucks. Who knows if GM will offer this sale again, but at least you will be better "armed" with info about what you would want to pay, as apposed to what they are trying to sell it to you for.

Just a thought.

Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Already have a stack of 'em printed out.









You never know when opportunity is going to knock.

Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Just remember a bigger truck eventually means a bigger camper. Its a vicious cycle...will the madness ever end!!!









We've got the 5vr fever and are considering selling the 2003 25RSS.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

GM is struggling right now. (I like to think it's lack of my business, but I doubt it) Ford is not doing so hot either. I think high gas prices are hurting them some too. They always come around.

Buyers market now though.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have a 6.0L and it tows my 28BHS just fine and milage is the same as my old 5.7L burb bought my 1500HD used 40,000mi for $23,000 couldn't justfie $40,000 for a pickup









Jim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I admit I took a look at what was available in the Denver area for a 2005 GMC Sierra 3500 Crew Cab Long Bed. Mostly turbo diesels still available (since this engine option costs over $6000!).

We'll hold off for now. 01 Yukon XL is paidoff, and trade-in value on it is about $18k. Forget that.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The fever got my 22 yr old son Last night he bought a 05 GMC 3500 Dually, Duramax with aliison trans.

around 37,000


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

SWEET









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very nice!!! Is he going to let you borrow it????









Haven't looked, don't plan on it, that can be dangerous







.

Although the truck did stall on my wife today. I think it needs the throttle body cleaned or replaced, gonna check into it.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is enough truck to pull several outbacks at once
















I think the fever is hitting me. Just found a 05 Yukon XL SLT sand colour with all the toys including DVD for the kids. It is a better match than my red one. I must be nuts my TV is only 4 months old







I could sell the DW on colour alone because it matches the tt better
















Got 2 b nuts
Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike, you definately don't want to go down and look. It makes it much harder to say NO. I'm still weak, but after paying the weekly bills this morning, I'm getting a little stronger, and more able to push that fever away.

I'll just stop carrying lumber, and the kids don't need any clothes, and we can leave the tent at home, and we don't need those chairs either. What ever it takes to keep my extra long cooler in the truck. Gotta keep those Guiness' cold.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just remember Mike, talking and buying are two different things. Besides, how can I pull that 5'er that the DW wants if I don't get a 2500HD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP! Now that's what i'm talking about! A man who respects his wifes needs while bargain shopping! Oh yah baby! I say go for it!!! Your wife will appreciate the fact that you "only got it for the 5er"!

We have just got over that the TV fever, but I now have the "Mama's Tired Of Her Old Car And GM Employee Prices Apply To Saab's Too" fever. Yep, I could seriously see me zipping down the road in one of those little buggers!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep, if I go and look, I'm going to want to buy and then get frustrated because that's not the plan right now.

I know you only live once, but we've got a perfectly good trailer, a perfectly good truck and money in the bank, I can be happy with that.

Mike


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

I am also getting the fever for a new tv and have been reading the posts here, lotta good info. Keeping in mind we need a vehicle that will pull the 25rss and double as a shopping / kid picker upper and fit in the garage (19 ft.) any pros/cons on the new Durangos.














I know they have the power and torque to get it moving as my 99 durango pulls fine, but the wheelbase on the 99 is only 115 ". The new durangos are 119" which is longer than the Tahoes 116" which some of you seemed to have been ok with. Plus, whats not to like about a 5.7 L Hemi w/ 335 hp and 370 lb-ft of torque w max. trailer weight of 8850 (to take the kids to school in).








Sincerely jealous of the 3500 Dually Duramaxs' w allison trans.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ron,

2500 suburban with the 8.1 would do it for you also. You can haul all the kids groceries and trailers you want and it'll fit in your garage to boot.

Mike


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's one GM vehicle that doesn't fall under the employee discount.










Rats. Those SD70MACs have literally tons of tow capacity. Might be tough getting that into the CG, though.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not sure about the torque, but last time I checked, the SD70MAC's were rated at about 4000 hp, and tractive effort is rated in thousands of pounds. Don't have to worry about air pressure in the tires either.

Tim


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

This GM Employee discount is a heck of a deal. I just about decided on the Nissan Titan with many inputs from this site.

After reading this tread, just had to check out the Silverado 2500HD 6.0L V8. I can get a 3/4 ton truck with all the bells for almost $5,000 less than the Titan. What a deal! (didn't know GM had such a large profit margin).

I will be pulling a 21RS with my wife and 2 kids. We pull a Coleman popup with the Honda Odyssey (hands down absolutely the safes minivan out there). I would put safety on the top of my list.

Here is a question for all the people with Silverado 2500. There are no safety information on this vehicle. The Insurance Institute (IIS) and Consumer Report did not test these large vehicles. The truck do not have side airbags, side curtain bags, or vehicle stablability control available. The Silverado 1500 did poorly in the IIS tests.

Question ---> Are you concern about safety on the Silverado 2500HD?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

After working as a firefighter for the last 6 years, and a paramedic for 8 years before that, all I can say is yield to tonnage. Usually the bigger vehicle wins. That is not to say I haven't seen my share a bad pickup accidents. I only mean that I have seen some of those 5 star safety rated vehicles, and IIS highly rated vehicles come out on the loosing end a few times.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

When we bought our Explorer, we searched high and low for side curtain air bags. We could have had plenty with DVD players!!!!!









I feel very safe in my 2500HD





















!!!! The kids fit well and it is very comfortable!

My 2500HD weighs 6125 lbs. with a full tank and our family. It is a lot of truck to stop! I could not find current safety data on this as well. Heck, GM does not even give you fuel economy ratings.

IMHO......I think it is a good choice. Chouck out our TT/TV combo in the sig.

Feel free to ask any questions about our setup.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Here's one GM vehicle that doesn't fall under the employee discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just knew teh Employee Purchase Program had to have some loop holes...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> shake1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one GM vehicle that doesn't fall under the employee discount.
> ...


Nice train must make a print for the 2yr grandson. Kinda looks like Thomas








Nice work








jan


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Here's one GM vehicle that doesn't fall under the employee discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can this be used to caravan to the nat, rally? Would look really neat with 50 or so outbacks behind it.
Lawton


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Why, oh why did someone have to start this topic? I was quite happy with my old Suburban until I read about this and now I feel the desperate need for a bigger, stronger, faster (and newer) one? Thanks alot!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Be strong and resist. Take a tylenol and lie down if you must and the fever will pass. as long as you don't start looking and test driving you will be fine.

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't mean to get so many people sick. I just wanted to point out a great deal for anyone seriously concidering a new vehicle.

Should I delete this thread?? (J/K)

to bad this deal is only on 2005's or I would get one of these in a heartbeat. I bet it will be great for autocrossing, and the msrp on the Pontiac Solstice is under 20K


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

GM just announced that this plan will now be in effect until 8/1/2005

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050705/ap_on_...auto_incentives

A buddy of mine who works for Chrysler says that they are offering similar savings.

I also recieved a letter from my local BMW dealer that they are offering employee prices also. (but they are not advertizing it!!)

I hope this shakes up the way we have to "deal" to get good prices for a long time!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Ford Matches GM, Chrysler With Employee-Discount Plan (Update2) 
July 5 (Bloomberg) -- Ford Motor Co., the second-biggest U.S. automaker, will match General Motors Corp. and DaimlerChrysler AG's Chrysler in offering an incentive through Aug. 1 that gives all buyers the same discount as employees, a spokesman said.

The program, called the ``Ford Family Plan,'' will begin tomorrow and apply to 2005 models, spokesman David Reuter said in an interview. Earlier today, GM said that its program, which contributed to a 47 percent increase in June U.S. sales, will be extended to August 1. Chrysler, which like Ford didn't match GM's program in June, begins its offer tomorrow.

``GM is forcing the others to roll it out, and it just stresses the competitive pressures that have been brought to bear in the market,'' said Wil Stith, a portfolio manager at MTB Investment Advisors in Baltimore, who helps manage about $2 billion in fixed-income assets including Ford and GM debt. ``The gains could be fleeting, but it was a good ploy from GM.''


----------

